# Older Dogs Just Had Surgery -- Questions?



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't really want to go search out a general dog forum or post two separate breed forum posts. Besides, I love the rat community and they help more than other animal communities have.

Anyway. My dog is 8, a Rat Terrier runt named Serenity. My mother's dog that has become mine is 5, a Cairn Terrier named Millie.

My mom took awful care of her dog, never spayed her. She's been treated for reoccuring bacterial infections due to rampant skin allergies. I won't rant about her poor pet care. Anyway. Today Millie was spayed, and she had her teeth cleaned while she was under. She is missing ten teeth but none had to be pulled and the vet believes it was done just in time. 
Millie will not eat or drink since arriving home. She hardly will open her mouth. I cannot give her her pain meds because she won't eat. She clearly is in pain, she needed carried around and once set down wouldn't move. Finally after half an hour she got up and went and hid under my bed -- it was pitiful, her trying to get both ends going. I am very worried. She did receive liquids subcutaneously so I can only hope she will stay hydrated. I have been keeping the room cool as well. What can I do? She was offered medium rare steak with the pill and couldn't chew it.

Serenity went to have two tumors removed. A test taken from a needle said it was benign (but hard to tell due to an infection), but they sent it in for biopsy I just wanted to know if it is likely that it will come back cancerous? Also, why would the vet pick Tramadol (50mg) for her and a different pain med for millie? Is it because she has severe social anxiety?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Got millie to eat soft meets. Won't eat anything else. Hand fed steak and roast beef. Don't want to make her vomit. Still refuses liquids. 
Will probably call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I would deff call the vet but try applesauce. Or tuna fish/canned chicken. Anything super moist and basically swallowable without chewing. Maybe the vet nicked her gum or nerve or something? She could also just be sore. Thats really late to spay a dog, maybe she just needs extra time to bounce back. For puppies, theyre usually up and about within 24 hrs. 

As for the tumor... how quickly did the lumps form? Older dogs are prone to fatty cysts. My dog is 7, has one the size of a pea, vet wanted to biopsy, my mom wont pay for it, ive been keeping an eye on it and it hasnt gotten bigger. Our old dog had several large ones by the time he died at 13. On the other hand, if its fast growing its worth checking into... my best friends dog, 8 at the time, got a lump on his back leg. My friend begged her parents to take the dog to the vet, they kept putting it off, finally my friend got them to do it, it ended up being cancer and by that time had spread internally... the dog died less than 2 months later. Ironic part is my friends mom is a doctor.

Anyway. Just watch that they dont come back! 

I know very little about medication + dogs but i do know tremedol is a common med. Not sure why the vet would perscribe 2, just ask im sure theres a reason.


Hope the pups have a fast and smooth recovery! <3


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! And she has several of the bumps. They appeared very quickly but only one grew in size. I had only two removed that where in bothersome areas, and I'm hoping the rest can be left alone.


----------

